# Network Solutions busted!



## Ross B (Apr 28, 2006)

Tech Crunch has just outed Network Solutions for using a VERY dodgy tactic to force people to register new domain names with them (their fees are much higher than the cheaper domain rego sites such as GoDaddy, which have taken market share from them since the early days when NS had a monopoly on the domain rego business).

Their trick is to immediately register any new domain name typed into their domain search facility, which means it becomes immediately unavailable. The searcher is thus prevented from shopping around for a cheaper deal and has to pay their rates if they want to purchase the domain name.

The implications are obvious - of course, now that this precedent has been set, GoDaddy and the rest will follow suit sooner rather than later. So be warned.

You can read the full story on Tech Crunch's site (Techcrunch) - see entry dated January 10th. Hope the administrator leaves that link in...I think this info is in all of our interests.

NOTE: They generally delete the domain names after 5 days, so a way around is just wait until such time as they have let go of the name, then register it yourself. Still, VERY poor ethics IMO.


----------



## Catbox (Oct 3, 2007)

I live 1 mile away from Network Solutions in Va... Ill go over and see what's up...lol That's a pretty lame tactic... hopefully they will change that policy?


----------



## Timewarp (Nov 15, 2007)

Many registrars have been suspected of this, good to see someone get busted. I never search through the web interface when looking for domains.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Yes, many have clearly done this before, but this the first time I've seen a good public outing.


----------



## marlo45 (Oct 4, 2007)

I knew it! I've been wondering about this for years. Though it has never happened to me, i always try to ensure that i do my domain brain storming on paper and buy the ones that are available as soon as i search; always scared of that sneaky tactic.

That practice should be made illegal!


----------



## authenticboricua (Oct 23, 2007)

Yes, this isn't new. Shady business.


----------



## marlo45 (Oct 4, 2007)

This is just unbelievable. They need to be stopped!

Someone searched for this domain name to check the validity of the article's claim, and shortly after, it was unavailable


----------



## adawg2252 (Dec 12, 2007)

Yeah, it is pretty shady. 

There is another thread I was just reading a few minutes ago about the same thing. It's really dissappointing that companies do this, solely to make you pay a higher price.

Honestly, if they just matched or even were maybe a dollar or two more than GoDaddy and the other sites, I bet they would still be a popular service as they have been pioneers of the web domain world.

Seems like they have no moral barometer.


----------



## TeddyRocky (Mar 23, 2007)

I knew it! I always suspected this...now I know it's true!!


----------



## Q. (Nov 30, 2007)

just terrible


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

That really P^%$ me off. I thought this was going on, but never had proof. ..... JB


----------



## Q. (Nov 30, 2007)

I always wondered if they'd do this, but I never dreamed they actually would!


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

People have also accussed godaddy and others of the same thing for years..

I have no idea .. but this is a story that has gone around for years..


----------



## TeddyRocky (Mar 23, 2007)

I was actually in search for a couple domain names last week, and was searching under Yahoo. I found a couple, and then all of the sudden 2 minutes later, all of them were already "bought." And when I searched the website through my browser, all it said was "this domain is parked, the owner may be selling!" I was pissed....now I don't search under any database, instead I just go to my browser or google it to check first.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> instead I just go to my browser or google it to check first


That may not be the best way to do it. If the domain is parked, but not is use, that registers another "unique visitor" for the person that owns the domain which makes them feel like they have a domain name with traffic (which may make them think their domain is more valuable than it is)

There are also people that do "domain tasting" where they register 1000's of domain names "temporarily" to see if there is any traffic to them, and if they don't have traffic within 5 days, they "unregister" them. Although this practice is generally frowned upon (while they work on closing the icann loophole that allows it), it still happens some, so you don't want to give those people any more stats than they already have.

The best way to lookup a domain is through a whois service like Domain Tools: Whois Lookup and Domain Suggestions or right at the time you're ready to register it at your trusted registrar.


----------



## Parkwood (Jan 14, 2008)

Well that's good to know.

I guess there are other ways to play that game and maybe use Network Solutions as as a useful idiot.

Being sensitive to domain copy cats, I registered a few versions of my domain. But I'm not going to spend the money to layout blanket protection.

But knowing this, every 5 days I can go to Network Solutions, sped a few minutes and register domains I wouldn't like to see someone else have. Or maybe think twice about it as the domain will be pricey.

Maybe a bit of a pain to do, but certainly a little no-cost insurance.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Direct navigation and googling is a poor way to check domain name availability; while the majority of registered domains will at least have a parked/landing page at the address, some domains are registered (taken) but don't have *any* kind of active web server. If you don't do a whois search you won't know that it's in fact already taken.


----------



## Shaliza (Jun 12, 2007)

I was kind of surprised that people only found out about this earlier this year. I thought it was common knowledge. NS have been doing this for years which is one of the reasons why I never signed up with them.


----------



## jlgill (Mar 17, 2008)

Here's the direct link if anyone wants it. You have to look for it on the tech crunch website. 

Network Solutions Using Questionable Tactic to Sell More Domain Names


----------



## nlink1712 (Jul 4, 2008)

So, if we all went to NS and spent all day searching different domain names, would they register all of them? That might cost them a bit.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

nlink1712 said:


> So, if we all went to NS and spent all day searching different domain names, would they register all of them? That might cost them a bit.


Already been done several times by several different people  It doesn't cost NetworkSolutions a thing to register a domain "temporarily". They are just exploiting a loophole in the system.


----------



## Timewarp (Nov 15, 2007)

Parkwood said:


> But knowing this, every 5 days I can go to Network Solutions, sped a few minutes and register domains I wouldn't like to see someone else have. Or maybe think twice about it as the domain will be pricey.
> 
> Maybe a bit of a pain to do, but certainly a little no-cost insurance.


This could actually backfire. People and bots monitor dropped domains for ones that look like they may have value and this could bring attention to yours.


----------

